# Elmer's Radial Engine #11



## Inky Engines (Jun 4, 2013)

Elmer's Radial Engine #11 - not to be confused with 'similar' 9 cylinder engines!

It is after much deliberation that I post this finished project of a simple 3 cylinder Elmers Radial Engine, absolutely overshadowed of course by the amazing radial engines we have seen built recently, including mayhugh1s magnificent Hodgeson 9 Cylinder June 2013 Project of the Month.  Nonetheless, I do so if only to highlight the different levels of skill and craftsmanship with which we can happily work.  Id like to think that I could aspire to complete, or even seriously attempt, a project such as the Hodgeson 9, but in reality this is unlikely. However, whatever we do now, Im sure Im not alone in recalling the thrill of that first wobbler flywheel turning when the air was turned on.

Back to Elmers Radial Engine - this one, like many others is a variant on the original square cylinder block design.  Metal Butcher reduced the bore, fitted round cylinder blocks and brought the cylinder head bolts and airway outside the cylinder.  Stan Shire neatly cut the cylinder head bolts and airway into the fins of his round cylinder blocks.  Lensman 57 built with round cylinder blocks, but with the cylinder head bolts and airway still within the block.  This one has external cylinder head bolts and airway pipe, but retains the original cylinder bore.

The engine runs well on as little as 2 psi, but Im not sure that my rotary valve is as effective as it could be at higher pressures.  Its one of the most interesting of Elmers engines to build, but given the few visible moving parts it has limited wider appeal - perhaps I should fit a propeller.

This is the 14th of Elmers designs built by Inky Engines, next on the list I think will be his Pumping Engine.







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a315G4eEdMY[/ame]

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## AussieJimG (Jun 4, 2013)

Another work of art to add to the collection.

Jim


----------



## weez (Jun 4, 2013)

Another great looking engine from Inky Engines.  I also like the video, as usual.  Can't wait to see the Pumping Engine.


----------



## Septic (Jun 4, 2013)

A beautiful and elegant creation....


----------



## aarggh (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow! Very, very nice Geoff! Love it mate!

cheers, Ian


----------



## Inky Engines (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments.  

Its been suggested that an acrylic cover to the valve chest would add interest, and 'prove that something was going on inside' - and so I think I'll have a go at this.  Then its on to the Pumping Engine.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Gerry Sweetland (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, nice engine Geoff!  I really like the way you did the cylinders and heads.
Can't wait to see if you put a window in to see the workings inside.
Gerry


----------



## Inky Engines (Aug 2, 2013)

Gerry

Here it is with the acrylic cover - it runs as well as it did with the solid version.  I also felt it needed an Elmer's style flywheel with spokes.






[/URL]






[/URL]

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Gerry Sweetland (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice Geoff!
I really like the fly wheel, nice work.
Gerry


----------



## cncjay (Sep 21, 2013)

awesome .......where do you get the prints ? are they in practical machinist?


----------



## Mechanicboy (Sep 22, 2013)

cncjay said:


> awesome .......where do you get the prints ? are they in practical machinist?



 http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html


----------



## Inky Engines (Sep 22, 2013)

.. as MechanicBoy advises the plans for this and about 50 other Elmer Verburg engine projects are available for free download at http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html  I'm fortunate enough to have acquired a copy of the Elmer's Engine book at a sensible price, but these are pretty difficult to get hold of now and the book in its entirety is downloadable from the john-tom site. Generally, the pdf copies on the john.tom site are more than adequate and obviously, I can't forward copies of the plans, but I would always be happy to look up on the originals anything that was unclear on the copies.

Good luck if you choose to build one of these wonderful little engines.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## necchiom (Sep 30, 2013)

Fantastic creation! With compliment.

Mose', Pavia in Italy


----------

